
Git Flow vs. Continuous Delivery - perlgeek
https://perlgeek.de/blog-en/automating-deployments/2016-030-git-flow-vs-continuous-delivery.html
======
infodroid
As far as I know, Git Flow does not make any assumptions or recommendations
about testing. This is why this article seemed like it is arguing against a
straw man.

For example:

> And then, git flow recommends that for going to production, you build
> packages from the master branch, and release them. The problem is that by
> building a new package or binary from the master branch, you invalidate all
> the testing you did in the develop branch.

It's not a problem unless you forgot to run your full test suite on the new
master branch before building the release artifact, which I think is best-
practice and not limited to any development methodology.

